# Paylakes around Cincinnati



## OhioBackstraps (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any info about BJ's Paylake or Catman Blue paylake. If there catching any fish at these paylakes. Or is there a better one around Clemont county? Thanks


----------



## fietaz (Aug 13, 2010)

If you like to drive a little ways Lake Monroe is nice and clean, 3 lakes to fish in 2 smaller lakes with no catch limit and big lake is loaded with cats and carp. New ownership been out there a few times they don't want me fishing in the no limit lakes no more  kidding first time out there in 10 years caught 28 channels. Triangle Lake is also nice a lot of big cats there also.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Cedar lake in goshen is the oldest paylake in ohio. Personally in my paylake days my all time favorite was hickory grove I went once about 5 years ago. He stocked plenty blue cats that were over 100lbs and has some 75lb shovels also. Of course you should really hit the rivers up there's no way you can compare the two a 10lb shovel from the river fights like a 50lb from a paylake!!!!


----------



## middiefisher (Apr 12, 2010)

lake monroe is a very nice place to fish and they have $5 tickets 3 days a week witch ive never found anywhere else. there or paradise is the best around i beleive!!!


----------

